# How to check when a website was created.



## Dominazn

Not sure where to post....

but there is a site you can goto and type in the website address. and it will tell you when the site was created.

anyone know?

thx.


----------



## fpliii

Ummm, I'm not sure if you can get the exact date this way, but for most sites, if you go to The Wayback Machine, you can likely find cached versions of the site, and perhaps approximate how old it is. HTH!


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dominazn* 
Not sure where to post....

but there is a site you can goto and type in the website address. and it will tell you when the site was created.

anyone know?

thx.


Here you go:
WHOIS Search

Here is some info about overclock.net:

Quote:

Creation date: 13 May 2003 14:10:13
Expiration date: 13 May 2014 14:10:13

Current Registrar: ENOM, INC.
IP Address: 66.29.75.34 (ARIN & RIPE IP search)
IP Location: US(UNITED STATES)-NEW JERSEY-CEDAR KNOLLS
Record Type: Domain Name
Server Type: Other 1
Lock Status: clientDeleteProhibited
Web Site Status: Active
DMOZ no listings
Y! Directory: see listings
Web Site Title: Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
Meta Description: An overclocking forum devoted to maximizing the performance of graphics cards, CPUs, motherboards, RAM and everything else found inside your computer case.
Meta Keywords: overclocking,overclock,overclock forum,overclock computer
Secure: Yes
E-commerce: Yes
Traffic Ranking: 4
Data as of: 25-Feb-2008


----------



## Dominazn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
Here you go:
WHOIS Search

Here is some info about overclock.net:

thank you!


----------

